# What happened ???



## cda (Oct 19, 2016)

1. To the edit button in a thread you wrote??

2. To insert a picture??   Lose that also?? Or am I doing something wrong??


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2016)

Buellar ?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2016)

My edit button is still there................I don't post pics often, but  am not seeing where either, unless it off a webpage and has a URL.............


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2016)

fatboy said:


> My edit button is still there................I don't post pics often, but  am not seeing where either, unless it off a webpage and has a URL.............




Where is your edit button located?

And I thought it disappeared after a day??


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2016)

I think I have it because I am an Admin..........just figure it out. Are you current as a sawhorse?


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2016)

fatboy said:


> I think I have it because I am an Admin..........just figure it out. Are you current as a sawhorse?



I think I am??

Not sure with the new set up how to check ??? When I expire


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm still looking into it, I did figure out a way to post a pic. I had the pic up on my screen and used the Windows Snipping Tool, and copied and pasted it as a thumbnail into my post.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 21, 2016)

Not only do I no longer have an edit button but I cannot paste pictures with the Snipping Tool as before.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2016)

Jeff, if you are around, I can't figure out how to check on ones sawhorse status.

Ideas?


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2016)

Ok I expired

Now the collection agency is after me.

Will pay up today


----------



## conarb (Oct 21, 2016)

cda said:


> Ok I expired
> 
> Now the collection agency is after me.
> 
> Will pay up today


Oh, oh, we are going to have to notify all contractors within your jurisdiction that your credentials are suspended, no need to comply with any violations you have cited them.


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2016)

conarb said:


> Oh, oh, we are going to have to notify all contractors within your jurisdiction that your credentials are suspended, no need to comply with any violations you have cited them.



They don't anyway !!!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 21, 2016)

Your icon still states you are a sawhorse as does mine 

I haven't been able to directly post a picture in a couple of months and when I try to open a thumbnail someone else post I get an error messsage


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> Your icon still states you are a sawhorse as does mine
> 
> I haven't been able to directly post a picture in a couple of months and when I try to open a thumbnail someone else post I get an error messsage




Ut ohhhhh

Have you fallen off the sawhorse??!


----------



## conarb (Oct 21, 2016)

cda said:


> Ut ohhhhh
> 
> Have you fallen off the sawhorse??!


I don't think I ever have on this site, even before the upgrade, what I get when I click on the picture icon is a small window to enter a url. you can do that by signing up for a photo site like Photobucket or _*PhotoTime*_ which I used for years, eventually I got my own host at *GoDaddy* or another hosting service, it's much more professional.


----------



## ICE (Oct 21, 2016)

Dick,
I just took a look at the godaddy site.  Does it perform as well as they claim?  Did you create a website?


----------



## conarb (Oct 21, 2016)

ICE said:


> Dick,
> I just took a look at the godaddy site.  Does it perform as well as they claim?  Did you create a website?



Tiger;

Yes it performs better than most for less money, beware they will constantly try to sell you more services, with the basic you can create www.tiger.com or any other name that is not taken, I've had a website that is buried now but I use it all the time to upload photos and even plans, for instance when you click on the following link you will get a 50 page PDF of the plans I sent out to subs to bid, beware I made it a large file to assure more detail for estimators doing takeoffs, note my site name on this link before you open it:  http://www.dickseibert.com/compeau.pdf  Something is wrong here, I clicked the link above and it didn't turn my link blue to click on to automatically open, you have to copy and paste it into your browser.  Now I'm going to try to post a picture from the same site and see if it works:







Yes that works, what I posted in the little window that came up was http://dickseibert.com/fireplace.jpg 
:


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2016)

Under account update


If you are paid up, it shows the next expiration date.

If not paid up, it does not tell you that,
Just the buttons show to pay


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 24, 2016)

cda said:


> Under account update
> 
> 
> If you are paid up, it shows the next expiration date.
> ...



I just noticed when I am responding to a post my icon does not say I am a sawhorse however after I post it shows that I am. 
Might be the reason for the drop in sawhorses as we do not realize we need to renew

My account does not have an expiration date only options to join. Guess I need to renew so I can have all the bennies  available


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> I just noticed when I am responding to a post my icon does not say I am a sawhorse however after I post it shows that I am.
> Might be the reason for the drop in sawhorses as we do not realize we need to renew
> 
> My account does not have an expiration date only options to join. Guess I need to renew so I can have all the bennies  available




Yep. Sounds like you fell off the sawhorse


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2016)

I read sawhorse under your name and was under mine before I repaid 

Thought we use to get an email to renew 


Also might change the program so the sawhorse tag totally disappears, if you are not current


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah, sorry, I don't have the answers either. Hopefully Jeff will see this thread and give some feedback, it's a new system for him too............


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2016)

Just minor technicalities

Site overall is great


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm not complaining either..........


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2016)

OK just saw this now.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2016)

As far as posting pictures, I will have to see what is going on.  I am not aware of any issues at this time prohibiting Sawhorses from posting pictures.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2016)

There is an issue with the Sawhorses who expire but were brought over as Sawhorses and not as a Sawhorse through the subscription upgrade.  When the subscription runs out, you maintain your Sawhorse status until I match up the expiry then demote them back to Registered only.  Once you use the new system to become a Sawhorse, it will happen automatically.  I have to manually adjust everyone but this will clear when we hit the 1 year mark for most and the 2 year mark for those that paid for 2 years.  Once you subscribe under this new forum, you are automatically set up and will be demoted automatically if you don't renew.  This is obviously bad for me because many are still Sawhorses long after their subscription expires.  I check this every few weeks or so then adjust from there.  This has been a pain in the ass since the move to the new server and upgrade to this software.

Sounds confusing but in all actuality, it really is too..... LOL


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2016)

Here is an example of Sawhorses that will be expiring within the next 2 months.  I have no idea which ones will renew and hope they all do.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2016)

You see many of them with a start date of May 4 because that was when we made the move and I had to manually enter all of them so they never brought themselves into the new system through the automated system so that is why they will expire but remain Sawhorses because they were brought over as Sawhorses already.  Such a pain in the ass.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2016)

jar546 said:


> As far as posting pictures, I will have to see what is going on.  I am not aware of any issues at this time prohibiting Sawhorses from posting pictures.




I was not paid up.  I paid and can now post


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks Jeff.........

Glad to see you are back on board cda.........


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 26, 2016)

I was on the list to expire in Nov. i set it up to automatically renew thru PayPal on the the old one will this still work for this one or will i need to redo it Jeff?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 27, 2016)

jar546 said:


> You see many of them with a start date of May 4 because that was when we made the move and I had to manually enter all of them so they never brought themselves into the new system through the automated system so that is why they will expire but remain Sawhorses because they were brought over as Sawhorses already.  Such a pain in the ass.


Thanks for doing that. However I believe the last two years (including this year) my account was renewed in January.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 27, 2016)

my250r11 said:


> I was on the list to expire in Nov. i set it up to automatically renew thru PayPal on the the old one will this still work for this one or will i need to redo it Jeff?


If you were set up for auto renewal on the old system, Paypal will try to renew it but since we are now on a new system, it will not recognize you and I will have to manually input you.  There should be no problems with people who are becoming Sawhorses for the first time.  You see, Paypal kept the info and codes of the old system which are different than the new


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 27, 2016)

Okay thanks Jeff, I will stop the old one and try in thru the new system


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 31, 2016)

jar546 said:


> If you were set up for auto renewal on the old system, Paypal will try to renew it but since we are now on a new system, it will not recognize you and I will have to manually input you.  There should be no problems with people who are becoming Sawhorses for the first time.  You see, Paypal kept the info and codes of the old system which are different than the new





my250r11 said:


> Okay thanks Jeff, I will stop the old one and try in thru the new system


Cancelled the old one and renewed thru the new site today Jeff, should be good for auto renew next year.


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2017)

mjesse

You out there???


----------

